

Coinbase not transferring bitcoins - drifting

More than 24 hours ago I tried to transfer bitcoins from my coinbase wallet to another. The transaction is still pending when it should have taken no more than 60 min.<p>This seems to be a known issue that is being worked on [https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/314167537501868032, https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/314173853028986881, http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1anvaz/warning_avoid_coinbase/], but is troubling how there is no indication when this problem will be solved. A disconcerting reminder that unless your bitcoins are in your wallet, they aren't yours!
======
freddyfingers
My understanding is that coinbase uses a "hot wallet." This means that your
actual bitcoin wallet doesn't contain any coins. Rather, when you want to move
coins, they are taken out of a centralized wallet and then sent where needed.
Maybe coinbase is playing hedging games with your coins...

------
oscilloscope
The problems are worse than that. My account got reset yesterday. I now show 0
transactions and 0 Bitcoin. I had an outgoing transfer that was pending for
almost 36 hours. Now, nothing.

------
gesman
It take exactly 2 seconds from pushing button at MtGox to arriving my coins at
my blockchain.info wallet.

1 hour? Do they hand-deliver bitcoins?

~~~
wmf
The standard six confirmations takes an hour. Accepting zero-confirmation
transactions from trusted peers is a nonstandard optimization.

~~~
gesman
blockchain.info shows confirmations as they happens in realtimes as well...

------
nym
If you want to find other providers (or leave a review for coinbase) check out
<http://howdoyoubuybitcoins.com/> \- it's a free site full of guides and
reviews for buying bitcoin.

